# H:BL Books W:Anything



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey there, 

ok, I have a few Black Library books up for trade. I'm not really out to make a gain, they are excellent books but I've read them so want to pass them on. 

The first three comprise the Ravanor series, by Dan Abnett (Ravanor, Ravanor Returns and Ravanor Rogue). Great books!! 

The other is Hive of the Dead, a print on demand game book by CZ Dunn. Absolutely fantastic, in almost new condition. I've played it 6 or 7 times and only completed it once!! Love Zombies? Love Guard? then this is for you!!
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/hive-of-the-dead.html

I'd rather trade them with someone on here who will appreciate them than give them to a charity shop (Oxfam are seriously taking liberties with their prices these days: £5.99 for a second hand book?!?! and you have slaves/volunteers working for free in the shop?!?! and your directors earn £40k a year and get a company car?!?!... fuck off) I play Space Wolves if that's any help.

PM me.

Rev


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

just the man i was after....
after reading my space marine codex intently i was very curious into BL books....

speak soon man


----------

